# O.T. looking at 1:1 cars.....maybe



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

OK, Here's the deal.

I now drive a 2008 Mazda6. Great car, love the thing. But........

I have the urge for another ride. This happens with amazing regularity. Usually takes about two years to gain critical mass.

So.....here's what I'm looking at for a ride, and I need your impressions.
(All of these will be used)

2012-14 Mazda 6
2010-14 Mazda speed3 
2010-14 Mini Cooper
2014 Mazda 3 (these are way cool!)
2012-14 Ford Focus (all wheel drive)


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Knowing you have a couple of girls that will soon be driving, I think that you scratch the Mazda Speed3. 

Read several good things about the new Focus. But they would all be good drives, IMHO.


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

I allways liked the Mini, but ended up buying a Kia Forte Koup SX. More bang for the buck, now I'm really liking the Scion FR-S, have the breakout resin body and thinking about getting the real one.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Greg W said:


> I allways liked the Mini, but ended up buying a Kia Forte Koup SX. More bang for the buck, now I'm really liking the Scion FR-S, have the breakout resin body and thinking about getting the real one.


check on the access 2 the air cleaner on mini's B4 u buy...
some years/models, u had 2 disassemble part of the front end.... = $3,000 per. replacement...

no joke, don't know w/ year(s) or models...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

LDThomas said:


> Knowing you have a couple of girls that will soon be driving, I think that you scratch the Mazda Speed3.
> 
> Read several good things about the new Focus. But they would all be good drives, IMHO.


Looks like Moriah will be getting a Chevy Cavalier, It needs to get the green light from our mechanic, no Speed 3 for her.

I saw a Mazda RX8 today.........Damm.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

smalltime said:


> I saw a Mazda RX8 today..........


Now you're talking... :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

I would suggest you buy American!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RiderZ said:


> I would suggest you buy American!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no offense, but Mazda's are made here in 'ol USA......
are also co-owned by Ford....
just a useless-trivia FYI :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

RiderZ said:


> I would suggest you buy American!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The only "American" car company that I would even consider makes the Focus that's on my list. The other car companies are no longer considered.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

smalltime said:


> The only "American" car company that I would even consider makes the Focus that's on my list. The other car companies are no longer considered.


and they are assembled in Mexico, as their new minivans are made IN TURKEY:freak:

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Small time-thank you sooo much for supporting the country you live in!!!!!!


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

RiderZ said:


> Small time-thank you sooo much for supporting the country you live in!!!!!!


You're welcome......I'm already supporting the COUNTRY I live in with my hard earned tax dollars. 

Speaking of tax dollars:


http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2011/06/10/truth-about-gm-bailout/

Not to get on a soapbox.....but,
I actually owned the "old" GM stock....a lot of it. I supported the company, and I drove their cars.

Ask me what it's worth now.....Go ahead ask. 

They've gotten enough of my money, they'll get no more.

My in-laws all worked for Jeep, AKA Chrysler (when they retired). Let's just say that I'm grateful that they made some smarter investments with their other funds.......Fiat is crap.

Don't even start on the recalls.........


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes GM has had there fair share of issues with recalls lately.But name me a car company that in the last 5-10 has not had any recalls on the vehicles they produce.It sickens me to drive in the burbs and 8 out of 10 vehicles you pass are foreign.Even though a lot of those cars are ASSEMBLED in America most of the sales money goes back to that foreign country's company headquarters.Have you seen ABC news "Made in America" story.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> Have you seen ABC news "Made in America" story.


Don't watch ABC.

Nice dodge on the other points though.

There's ONE reason folks buy foreign cars.......Value.

Why would I buy a chevy, when for the same price I can buy a Honda, or a Toyota, or a Mazda, all of which will go 300,000 miles with regularity.
You buy a Kia and you get a 100,000 mile warrantee, why won't Chevy do that?

And just for grins, google GM factories by country.

Tell me what you find.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Smalltime, I'm with you on this. I used to only buy American. I got tired of planned obsolescence, poor workmanship, bad quality materials, and the arrogance of dealers who just assumed "if it's made in America it must be better"

Now all of my cars are Toyotas. I drive a Yaris, good gas mileage, great quality fit and finish, reliable as rain in Seattle (where I live). Just got my wife a new Rav4 with all the bells and whistles, Traded in her 2007 Rav4 for it.

Now, IF a USA company would build it's cars with the same care and longevity of an average Toyota I'd consider buying them again. I'm not holding my breath.

Later, The Born in the USA but not willing to be a victim of colloquialism Rockinator


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

TheRockinator said:


> Smalltime, I'm with you on this. I used to only buy American. I got tired of planned obsolescence, poor workmanship, bad quality materials, and the arrogance of dealers who just assumed "if it's made in America it must be better"
> 
> Now all of my cars are Toyotas.



Agree, but all of ours are new Nissans, every year.

It's pretty much the same with motorcycles and the H/D mentality...


"Made in America" should read 'Assembled in the United States' with no less than 65% foreign made parts.

I have absolutely nothing against Harley Davidson motorcycles as they make some great looking bikes but......you knew there had to be a but yet I digress.......

Our imported cruiser.... 

*cost about 1/3 less than the H/D equivalent.
*has a much larger engine with 20% more HP and torque.
*gets no less than 42 MPG 2-up city or highway.
*windshield, passenger backrest/luggage rack come off with the turn of a key.
*saddle bags remove with the twist of 3 clips.

I would love to own a Harley sometime in my life.
However at this point I see a better value in something else.

It's nice to have choices in life, ain't it????

Just think how terrible it would be if we were all married to someone like J Lo or Shakira.......


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

TexMexSu said:


> Just think how terrible it would be if we were all married to someone like J Lo or Shakira.......


:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay, enough political talk. The tos has it listed as a no no for obvious reasons.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Okay, enough political talk.


Huh?



Am I missing something?

I see a bunch of gear-heads talking cars.


I fail to see anything that could be remotely considered a political issue here.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Okay, enough political talk. The tos has it listed as a no no for obvious reasons.


Clarification needed.

At no time did I mention any of the following:
Political parties
Political candidates
Governmental positions
Left 
right
Democrats
republicans
Bush
Cheney
Obama
Michele
Barbara
Nancy
Harry

So, Please define these "POS" to let me know exactlywhat I'm allowed to say here.

I have a very different view of auto makers than most on the board.....I know that. Am I supposed to hide/ignore this view?

If so.....just let me know.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

No you guys don't see it I delete it. fcb/ Lendell


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You didn't say anything wrong smalltime. RiderZ said it. Once "union hating Republicans" came up I said what I said, and FCB did what he did. 

Here's the tos: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/faq.php?faq=tos#faq_httos

Here's the politics part:

"4. Please refrain from posting about politics and religion. These are two subjects that are sure to cause deep feelings to come about and have no place on a hobby related web site. "

We are not a political oriented site. There's other sites for that. There are plenty of us on both sides of the aisle. Discussing politics only leads to problems. You are free to continue this post. 

Personally, I kinda like what Ford did to the Focus. My assessment is based solely on looks though. I doubt I'd fit in one. :lol: I have no clue about the Mazdas.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> Personally, I kinda like what Ford did to the Focus.


My boss has a Speed3, North of 300 HP.......It's FUN.

He almost bought a Focus, the one with the big motor, a turbo, and all wheel drive. If HE likes 'em, I'm pretty sure I'd like 'em.

And, you're right, they do look good too.


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

Even though you probably won't you should check out the Chevy cruze. Great auto! Especially the diesel! But that will be too new. Also you should go drive a Kia optima especially the turbo model. Very nice car!


----------

